
At LAX's new private terminal, the rich are pampered while normal people suffer - kshatrea
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/12/lax-private-terminal-rich-people-celebrities
======
geezerjay
Yet another virtue-signaling inequality "the people suffer while the rich
thrive" drivel from the Guardian.

That service is catered to a market which affords an annual membership of
$7,000 and an additional $2,700 per each domestic flight.

Does "the people" pay anything close to that amount for a domestic flight?

So, why do these idiots expect getting $10.000 treatment by paying a small
fraction of that cost?

Or do they believe it is even remotely reasonable to assume that airports
should not cater to demand coming from high-paying, deep pocketed clients?

This article is nothing more than socialist virtue signaling at its worse.

